# XSL - Variablen um eins erhöhen



## flasherMX (29. April 2004)

Ja, hallo,

ich hab folgendes problem:

In meinem XSL - Quelltext befindet sich eine Schleife (xsl:for-each). Ich möchte nun bei jedem Durchlauf eine vorher definierte VAriable ausgeben, die mir anzeigt, wieviele Durchläufe ich bereits hinter mir hab. (also soll die VAriable immer um 1 erhöht werden). Wie geht dieses Erhöhen?

Bitte um Hilfe

mfg flasherMX


----------



## madlds (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

guckst du hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/xml/darstellung/xsltelemente.htm#number

Gruß

madlds


----------

